# Mounting A Mirror



## Bob Guercio (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi All,

I need to mount a 39 pound mirror that is approximately 2.5 feet by 5 feet above the sofa. I'm planning on using two hooks rated for 30 pounds that are held in place by a single nail. These are the ones most often seen in the stores.

I'm wondering if it is necessary to pound these nails into a stud or is the plasterboard sufficiently strong to hold this load.

Thanks in advance,
Bob


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Why not use double face tape?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I apologize for my snarky comment. I thought you were just kidding,
especially since it was your first post. No, I would not trust the two
hooks for hanging your mirror. I think I know the hooks that you are referring to,
( if it's the wire hook that you push into the Sheetrock then turn
around and it's a hook)
...my niece used them to hang prints on her wall

In my opinion I would catch at least one stud. It is a mirror after all,
and seven years is a long time. :wink:


----------



## Bob Guercio (Feb 25, 2011)

Two Knots said:


> I apologize for my snarky comment. I thought you were just kidding,
> especially since it was your first post. No, I would not trust the two
> hooks for hanging your mirror. I think I know the hooks that you are referring to,
> ( if it's the wire hook that you push into the Sheetrock then turn
> ...


Thank you.

No. I'm not a troll but I do ask a lot of questions.

Bob


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Robert Guercio said:


> Thank you.
> 
> No. I'm not a troll but I do ask a lot of questions.
> 
> Bob


Well....before we all became Internet experts on everything under
the sun and everything that revolves around it, we all asked a lot of
questions too...
:yes: ... once again, My apologies for jumping to the conclusion that you were a troll.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yes you should try to attatch to studs if possible if not use mirror clips on top and bottom and if it were in my house above my couch i would also use mirror mastic...ben sr


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

Is this a framed mirror? Does it have wire or clips on the back? If it's wired then you'll have some leeway on where the nails can go. But you absolutely want to fasten them into the studs.


----------

